# What kind is it?



## emengy (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

Sphodromantis is what it appears to be. Also looks to be a subadult male.


----------



## emengy (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank Rick,

How do you know it's a male?

Do you know the exact Sphodromantis type?


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 2007)

You will find it very hard to speciate, with there being over 30 species of Sphodromantis.

However gender is easy, males typically have 8 abdominal segments, and females have 6 or 7.


----------

